# 07 Range Rover Paint Restoration 40+ Pics Paint Was Bad



## AndrewBigA (Jun 11, 2009)

2007 Range Rover Sport HSE

Paint Restoration

3M Perfect-It Rubbing Compound orange pad Flex rotary
3M Perfect-It Ultrafine Machine Polish blue pad Flex rotary

1Z Einszett Glanz Wax - bottom coat to seal
Adams Americana Paste Wax - top coat for extra protection
Rejex on all glass, wheels, head & tail lights

most detailers call this paint "paint correction" but i call it "paint restoration"

FYI, i am the only one in my shop that picks up a wheel for any machine polishing or paint restoration job!

bef hood 
aft wash & clay bar 
1








2








3









aft hood 
aft wash & clay bar, compound, polish 
no sealant or wax applied yet
4








5








6









baked on brake dust on every little corner of each wheel
Ardex Hard At It Super Duty Compound, a toothbrush & alot of patience took care of that
7








8








9








10








well finish each wheel off with a coat of Rejex


----------



## AndrewBigA (Jun 11, 2009)

bef driv door 
after wash & claybar
11








12








13









aft driv door 
aft wash & clay bar, compound, polish
no sealant or wax applied yet
14








15








16









bef pas door, driv side
aft wash & clay bar
17








18








19









aft pas door, driv side 
aft wash & clay bar, compound, polish
20








21









22


----------



## AndrewBigA (Jun 11, 2009)

bef front of the roof 
aft wash & clay bar 
23








24









aft front of the roof 
aft wash & clay bar, compound, polish
no sealant or wax applied yet
25








26









pas side by the sunroof after wash clay bar, compound, polish
no sealant or wax applied yet
i thought this was a cool reflection shot of the 3M bottles =)
27









pics taken after final inspection with a fresh microfiber towel, some spray wax for finger prints & to make sure theres no wax streaks on each panel

we also use an assortment of different paint & toothbrushes with a few toothpicks & cotton qtips

we make sure theres no product residue left in any crevice such as moldings & around the letters of the badges & door handles

i didnt have time to take any full truck pics

the shop was busy & the customer needed to leave right away & head to his pizzeria in the city

hood with fluoroscent & 1000 watt halogen lighting
28









pure peanut oil applied with a small sponge
to dress the black plastic all around the bottom of the truck
29









hood 
30









hood close
31









hood really close
32









front pas door 
33









front pas door close
34









rear pas door 
35









rear pas door close
36









driv side rear quarter panel
37









driv side piece of rear bumper right below quarter panel
38









3 halogens on the hood
one of the 500 watt bulbs burnt out before i took this pic
39








up close
40









all the products used lined up on a fresh microfiber towel. i guess im getting good with the camera skills. 
the containers are not on top of the hood! 
there is a microfiber towel underneath them! 
41









one of my fav pics! drivers door! 
42


----------



## BIMMERUSAM5 (May 20, 2007)

Great job like always. How long did it take you to do this?


----------



## AndrewBigA (Jun 11, 2009)

BIMMERUSAM5 said:


> Great job like always. How long did it take you to do this?


truck was dropped off on sat & a few hours were put in for wash, clay taping & other prep steps. my guys shampooed the interior & sunday we are closed. on monday i worked on the paint under the lights compounding and polishing with a small break in between. monday i stayed in the shop till about 930pm. tueseday i went back on the truck & finished around 3pm. figuring out how many man hours on a job is pointless, i never can get an accurate total hour figure!

thanks!


----------



## AndrewBigA (Jun 11, 2009)

Beenthere said:


> Nice work but the swirls before actually cause me emotional pain.


thanks. paint looked okay under natural light. once the halogens were turned on, it was a different story!


----------



## e24mpwr (Sep 16, 2007)

Wow - swirl city! Nice work!


----------



## FSUJP (Mar 25, 2009)

Before pics look like he used sandpaper to dry the car.

Great job bringing the finish back to life!


----------



## AndrewBigA (Jun 11, 2009)

Beenthere said:


> I hope the owner isn't gonna drive it thru the auto car wash with brushes any more???





e24mpwr said:


> Wow - swirl city! Nice work!





FSUJP said:


> Before pics look like he used sandpaper to dry the car.
> 
> Great job bringing the finish back to life!


the truck belongs to a good customers father. the last time i had it in the shop for a detail was almost 1.5 years ago.
thanks!


----------



## POof540i (Aug 17, 2007)

Awesome work! :thumbup:

P.S. What kind of polisher do you use?


----------



## AndrewBigA (Jun 11, 2009)

POof540i said:


> Awesome work! :thumbup:
> 
> P.S. What kind of polisher do you use?


i used my dewalt dw849 rotary for compounding & polishing, hand applied the sealant & wax

thanks


----------



## dboy11 (Mar 6, 2006)

The reason that you used peanut oil as a plastic dressing?


----------



## AndrewBigA (Jun 11, 2009)

dboy11 said:


> The reason that you used peanut oil as a plastic dressing?


because it works & leaves the plastic material with a nice glow, restores some color but doesnt leave it greasey or too shiney to the eye


----------



## dboy11 (Mar 6, 2006)

AndrewBigA said:


> because it works & leaves the plastic material with a nice glow, restores some color but doesnt leave it greasey or too shiney to the eye


Do the bee's chase after the car after?:stickpoke

Ever used Poorboys trim restore?


----------



## AndrewBigA (Jun 11, 2009)

dboy11 said:


> Ever used Poorboys trim restore?


never used any poor boys products in my life and probably never will. there are so manhy products out there that do the same thing. i read online that someone used the pure peanut oil so this is the first time i tried it out. i like how the oil spread on the plastic material & i like how it looked. after i applied the oil with a sponge, i went over it with a cotton towel to make sure the coating was even. i want to keep this in my shop now!


----------



## dboy11 (Mar 6, 2006)

AndrewBigA said:


> never used any poor boys products in my life and probably never will. there are so manhy products out there that do the same thing. i read online that someone used the pure peanut oil so this is the first time i tried it out. i like how the oil spread on the plastic material & i like how it looked. after i applied the oil with a sponge, i went over it with a cotton towel to make sure the coating was even. i want to keep this in my shop now!


If its working for you right on!

I tend to experiment with new products as they come available its how we as detailers develop our product selection and process and continue to get better at our skills.


----------



## AndrewBigA (Jun 11, 2009)

dboy11 said:


> If its working for you right on!
> 
> I tend to experiment with new products as they come available its how we as detailers develop our product selection and process and continue to get better at our skills.


i dont experiment much with different products anymore. i know what brands are good & know what each product will do. the peanut oil was just to see if this really does work. now i dont have to buy the expensive black wow trim restorer anymore. i will miss the watermelon scent of it though but the peanut oil will stay in the cabinet. when i run out, im going back to the supermarket to pick up a gallon of this stuff lol!


----------



## dboy11 (Mar 6, 2006)

AndrewBigA said:


> i dont experiment much with different products anymore. i know what brands are good & know what each product will do. the peanut oil was just to see if this really does work. now i dont have to buy the expensive black wow trim restorer anymore. i will miss the watermelon scent of it though but the peanut oil will stay in the cabinet. when i run out, im going back to the supermarket to pick up a gallon of this stuff lol!


If you want a good buy on peanut oil head for a local Chinese market in your area, they use A LOT of it, and its dirt cheap.


----------



## AndrewBigA (Jun 11, 2009)

dboy11 said:


> If you want a good buy on peanut oil head for a local Chinese market in your area, they use A LOT of it, and its dirt cheap.


hmm, ill look into that. funny i once tried soy bean, vegetable & soy bean oils on tires for some shine & they all didnt work. they dried up in minutes & didnt maintain a darkish black color. the peanut oil is a winner though & if its cheap ill never buy another trim restorer again. i will just keep stock of 1 or 2 of the most popular trim restores just for show for the customers but ill stick with the peanut oil. =)


----------



## dboy11 (Mar 6, 2006)

AndrewBigA said:


> i will just keep stock of 1 or 2 of the most popular trim restores just for show for the customers but ill stick with the peanut oil. =)


Dude:yikes:


----------



## AndrewBigA (Jun 11, 2009)

dude what? you have to keep a few of the popular products on display just in case a customer pref you use them. ill still have the black wow & maybe another top trim restorer but ill only use them if the customer requests it.


----------



## dboy11 (Mar 6, 2006)

AndrewBigA said:


> dude what? you have to keep a few of the popular products on display just in case a customer pref you use them. ill still have the black wow & maybe another top trim restorer but ill only use them if the customer requests it.


My thought was that if you have these on display then the customer would think that's what you are using, right?


----------



## Got_Leather (Sep 14, 2009)

Oh and btw, Black Wow is not a top trim restorer. I would choose Poorboy's Trim Restorer over anything else I have used.

Here is a full write-up I did on this stuff.

Trim Restorer Write-up


----------



## dboy11 (Mar 6, 2006)

Got_Leather said:


> Oh and btw, Black Wow is not a top trim restorer. I would choose Poorboy's Trim Restorer over anything else I have used.
> 
> Here is a full write-up I did on this stuff.
> 
> Trim Restorer Write-up


And the bees won't chase you down the street either


----------



## AndrewBigA (Jun 11, 2009)

Got_Leather said:


> Oh and btw, Black Wow is not a top trim restorer. I would choose Poorboy's Trim Restorer over anything else I have used.
> 
> Here is a full write-up I did on this stuff.
> 
> Trim Restorer Write-up


i suggest you read whats on the bottle of black wow one more time. no use for the poor boys trim restore, ill stick with my peanut oil some black wow once in a while & sometimes mothers back to black. people use what they feel works best for them. if you like the poor boys then keep using it.


----------



## Got_Leather (Sep 14, 2009)

I have tested more products than probably anyone on here knows personally, PB Trim Restorer > Black Wow

I test products fully and honestly.


----------



## AndrewBigA (Jun 11, 2009)

Got_Leather said:


> I have tested more products than probably anyone on here knows personally, PB Trim Restorer > Black Wow
> 
> I test products fully and honestly.


cool im happy for you. maybe ill try it out but right now im happy with the products i use & the peanut oil is a winner. im curious what ingredients they use in the poor boys product.
i like black wow but it doesnt spread as far as the product advertises. they say one pea size dot goes along way, thats not true.


----------



## dboy11 (Mar 6, 2006)

AndrewBigA said:


> cool im happy for you. maybe ill try it out but right now im happy with the products i use & the peanut oil is a winner. im curious what ingredients they use in the poor boys product.
> i like black wow but it doesnt spread as far as the product advertises. they say one pea size dot goes along way, thats not true.


I can answer a part of the Poorboys question, its a water based TR not oil. It also has a drying agent to help it set up.

A few things come up for me with using peanut oil on plastics. Oil wil not dry on any surface which leads me to believe that it will become a dust magnetic, and run when water comes in contact with it, regardless of buffing.

Second oil based product retain heat and has a baking like effect on what ever comes in contact with it. Suntan lotion, cooking oils are used for browning. In the 70 and 80 Armor All was the rage for car vinyls & plastics. That was the oil based product and the effect over time was cracking of the vinyls and in discoloration on plastics. That alone almost killed the company, today its a water based dressing. but there are plenty inlcuding myself that will not use it because of its history.


----------



## Got_Leather (Sep 14, 2009)

Exactly. 

To be completely honest, I know you do great work up your way but if I was a customer and you told me or I saw you used Peanut Oil or whatever on my car instead of a dedicated product for that certain application, I wouldn't be bringing my car back to say the least.


----------



## AndrewBigA (Jun 11, 2009)

1. I can answer a part of the Poorboys question, its a water based

A few things come up for me with using peanut oil on plastics. Oil wil not dry on any surface which leads me to believe that it will become a dust magnetic, and run when water comes in contact with it, regardless of buffing

A: so if its water based how will it hold up after it rains? wont it wash right off & streak onto the paint? i used the peanut oil only on the mirror trim & the trim on the bottom of the truck so there would be no streaking at all. as far as dust goes, im sure it will attract some light dust but what product wont? they all will. i applied hte product then buffed it evenly with a cotton towel. it wasnt overly greasey at all.

2. Second oil based product retain heat and has a baking like effect on what ever comes in contact with it. Suntan lotion, cooking oils are used for browning. In the 70 and 80 Armor All was the rage for car vinyls & plastics. That was the oil based product and the effect over time was cracking of the vinyls and in discoloration on plastics. That alone almost killed the company, today its a water based dressing. but there are plenty inlcuding myself that will not use it because of its history

A: i have used every water based product on the market except the poor boys for tire shine & plastic and trim shine & they all completely suck & dont last longer than 2 days. maybe the poor boys stands out from the rest of the water based products but still i have no use for it in my shop. ill stick with the black wow and the mothers back to black & ill break out the peanut oil if i feel like using it that day.
the reason why armor all products cracked the material was because they were alcohol based, self drying products that dried out the material causing the material to crack. ive never heard of your theory before & ive been detailing cars for about 13 years.

3. To be completely honest, I know you do great work up your way but if I was a customer and you told me or I saw you used Peanut Oil or whatever on my car instead of a dedicated product for that certain application, I wouldn't be bringing my car back to say the least.

A: thats a pretty stupid reason not to want to bring your car back to me because i used peanut oil instead of a "dedicated product". what do you think people used ot do when the internet wasnt around & all these products werent even around?


----------



## dboy11 (Mar 6, 2006)

AndrewBigA said:


> 1. I can answer a part of the Poorboys question, its a water based
> 
> A few things come up for me with using peanut oil on plastics. Oil wil not dry on any surface which leads me to believe that it will become a dust magnetic, and run when water comes in contact with it, regardless of buffing
> 
> ...


I don't have the article on Armor All any longer but that was what a read about the product and in the 30 plus years of detailing I have, I had first hand experience with AA when it was the rage. That was 17 years before you started detaling when I was working with AA.

In answer to your question about what people did before the net to find new products. Trade mags and auto shows where how you found new stuff, then you bugged the heck out of your local auto paint shop to get some or bough direct from them over the phone or at shows. You've not been at detailing long enough to understand what we had to do, in order to find new products and develop processes in using them. Tons of it was trail and error for me.

The net has just made it easier to source in all cases.


----------



## Got_Leather (Sep 14, 2009)

How is that a stupid reason? Customers like knowing their prized possessions are receiving the finest in products. 

That would be like me polishing a car out having it 98% defect free then putting some Turtle Wax on it. Of course it would look great because of the polishing, but the customer simply wouldn't like the fact that I used such a low end product.


----------



## AndrewBigA (Jun 11, 2009)

dboy11 said:


> I don't have the article on Armor All any longer but that was what a read about the product and in the 30 plus years of detailing I have, I had first hand experience with AA when it was the rage. That was 17 years before you started detaling when I was working with AA.
> 
> In answer to your question about what people did before the net to find new products. Trade mags and auto shows where how you found new stuff, then you bugged the heck out of your local auto paint shop to get some or bough direct from them over the phone or at shows. You've not been at detailing long enough to understand what we had to do, in order to find new products and develop processes in using them. Tons of it was trail and error for me.
> 
> The net has just made it easier to source in all cases.


im not syaing your wrong but the alcohol based products to my knowledge are what dried out & cracked the dash boards etc...


Got_Leather said:


> How is that a stupid reason? Customers like knowing their prized possessions are receiving the finest in products.
> 
> That would be like me polishing a car out having it 98% defect free then putting some Turtle Wax on it. Of course it would look great because of the polishing, but the customer simply wouldn't like the fact that I used such a low end product.


i agree with you but this is a stupid argument. i used peanut oil on the black trim who cares? only person that seems to be bothered by this is you.
have a good day.


----------



## dboy11 (Mar 6, 2006)

AndrewBigA said:


> im not syaing your wrong but the alcohol based products to my knowledge are what dried out & cracked the dash boards etc...
> 
> i agree with you but this is a stupid argument. i used peanut oil on the black trim who cares? only person that seems to be bothered by this is you.
> have a good day.


Did you tell the customer that you had used peanut oil on his car, instead of the designated trim products you have on display?

I would be he would be concerned about that, I would!


----------



## Got_Leather (Sep 14, 2009)

I don't have a problem with how others details, thats why I'm so busy 

What I meant was, don't cheat out your customer. What would the customers reaction be if you told him/her that's what you used?


----------



## AndrewBigA (Jun 11, 2009)

dboy11 said:


> Did you tell the customer that you had used peanut oil on his car, instead of the designated trim products you have on display?


i told him & he didnt care at all. why would he care? the trim looked great after the peanut oil.


Got_Leather said:


> I don't have a problem with how others details, thats why I'm so busy
> 
> What I meant was, don't cheat out your customer. What would the customers reaction be if you told him/her that's what you used?


ive been extremely busy too, glad to hear that you are also staying busy.

the customer loved how the truck came out, loved what the peanut oil did to the black trim =)
as i said before, i used this for the first time & liked how it came out. i always ask the customer which products they pref & rec different types fo sealant & wax. i use peanut oil once and im flamed for it? i find that funny but its cool. fyi i never cheat my customer with any job thats done here. we use great products for paint correction, for sealant for wax etc... there is a reason why im one of the best detailers in the tri state area. ive read your threads on other forums & i know you do great work too. we all cant agree on every single product to use though.


----------



## Got_Leather (Sep 14, 2009)

I'm not putting down you or your work, just simply saying if I told my customers I used Peanut oil they wouldn't like that. The market offers several different dedicated products that work perfectly fine.


----------



## AndrewBigA (Jun 11, 2009)

Got_Leather said:


> The market offers several different dedicated products that work perfectly fine.


and peanut oil might not be a "market dedicated product" but it works just fine. for the last time i do stock a few other products and i just used the peanut oil for the first time & plan to use it again. anythign else?


----------



## Got_Leather (Sep 14, 2009)

Just because something _works_ doesn't always mean its right.


----------



## Just Bryce (Sep 23, 2005)

:yikes:

Holy Crap !! WTH did they do to that Range. The original paint on my 95 Range Rover is in better shape than that


----------



## Just Bryce (Sep 23, 2005)

AndrewBigA said:


> who cares how long hes been here? *im a regional sponsor i dont have to put up with people that have nothing better to do than pick arguments with paid sponsors.*i help support the forum, i pay to be here.


Uh, fella ?

You pay to advertise with people like me who spend way too much time here ( look at my post count :rofl

Coming back at me with some arrogant ass attitude isn't gonna help you buy customers :tsk:


----------



## AndrewBigA (Jun 11, 2009)

Just Bryce said:


> Uh, fella ?
> 
> You pay to advertise with people like me who spend way too much time here ( look at my post count :rofl
> 
> Coming back at me with some arrogant ass attitude isn't gonna help you buy customers :tsk:


i dont buy customers & i could care less what you or that other guy thinks of me.
congrats on your post count =)


----------



## Just Bryce (Sep 23, 2005)

AndrewBigA said:


> i dont buy customers & i could care less what you or that other guy thinks of me.
> congrats on your post count =)


And good luck with your advertising campaign :rofl:


----------



## AndrewBigA (Jun 11, 2009)

Just Bryce said:


> And good luck with your advertising campaign :rofl:


 advertising campaign is doing fine. my shop soonsors over a dozen different car forums & the shop is always busy. wel except when it snows  figure i gotta be doing something right ? :dunno:


----------



## dboy11 (Mar 6, 2006)

Just Bryce said:


> Those are fairly harsh words.
> 
> Dboy has been here for a very long time :nono:


Thanks it really boils down to one thing with Big A he can't take anyone criticizing his work

His detailing seems to be OK but his attitude is far from conducive of good business practices coupled with some of his product selection


----------



## dboy11 (Mar 6, 2006)

Just Bryce said:


> Uh, fella ?
> 
> You pay to advertise with people like me who spend way too much time here ( look at my post count :rofl
> 
> Coming back at me with some arrogant ass attitude isn't gonna help you buy customers :tsk:


Case and point, you just keep digging yourself a bigger hole, no one is going to want you working on their cars if this is how you react to someone questioning your selection of products, particular peanut oil for plastic dressing.

Keep it up pal!


----------



## AndrewBigA (Jun 11, 2009)

i used peanut oil one time & it turns into a big debate over whats right & wrong. keep chatting it up, it means not much to me but a good laugh.


----------



## dboy11 (Mar 6, 2006)

AndrewBigA said:


> i used peanut oil one time & it turns into a big debate over whats right & wrong. keep chatting it up, it means not much to me but a good laugh.


A good laugh at your expense!

You also said that you where going to buy more PO once you ran out, so you've used it once and from what you've posted are going to continue its use.

Good job peanut boy!:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## AndrewBigA (Jun 11, 2009)

dboy11 said:


> A good laugh at your expense!
> 
> You also said that you where going to buy more PO once you ran out, so you've used it once and from what you've posted are going to continue its use.
> 
> Good job peanut boy!:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


you really need to get a life


----------



## thekurgan (Jul 22, 2007)

AndrewBigA said:


> thanks man. its nothing special, a kodak 10.3 meg pic point & shoot. im shopping around for one of those fansy schmancy cameras with the different lenses. i want to get more into car photography & ake better pics, its cool =)


I recommend the Nikon D90 with the 35mm f/1.8, especially if you are shooting indoors and don't need to zoom and surely don't want flash. It is a fast glass and less than $250.

Nice work by the way, and I've tried peanut oil and it does work well, like you said, it just needs a rub after it's applied, especially in cold temps :thumbup:


----------



## AndrewBigA (Jun 11, 2009)

thekurgan said:


> I recommend the Nikon D90 with the 35mm f/1.8, especially if you are shooting indoors and don't need to zoom and surely don't want flash. It is a fast glass and less than $250.
> 
> Nice work by the way, and I've tried peanut oil and it does work well, like you said, it just needs a rub after it's applied, especially in cold temps :thumbup:


im installing more light fixtures in the shop to help take better pics inside the shop. im frustrated i cant take any good night shots & pics of interiors look not so clear thats why i never post interior shampoo jobs. shots taken during the day outside come out really good, its when light is dim that the pics arent great.

tell the other guys about the peanut oil. i use it once & say i like using it and a few members take it upon themselves to try to bash me for using it. :thumbup:


----------



## thekurgan (Jul 22, 2007)

AndrewBigA said:


> im installing more light fixtures in the shop to help take better pics inside the shop. im frustrated i cant take any good night shots & pics of interiors look not so clear thats why i never post interior shampoo jobs. shots taken during the day outside come out really good, its when light is dim that the pics arent great.
> 
> tell the other guys about the peanut oil. i use it once & say i like using it and a few members take it upon themselves to try to bash me for using it. :thumbup:


The trick with night shots is to always utilize a tripod or monopod and fast glass, at least f/3.5 If you need to use non-tripod at night/dark, look for the Nikon VR (vibration reduction) lenses and set the ISO to no higher than 1600. The D90 is CMOS-based, it has little noise in the higher ISO. This 35mm f/1.8 is top notch, not the fastest to focus, but for still photography in a non-full frame camera, it equates to 50mm, just about perfectly reproducing what the human eye interprets.

Bashing? I haven't read all the posts. I used it for some polish that got on a few areas of trim and it removed it permanently with some rubbing, talk about a cheap solution too. Some folks on these boards just need SOMETHING to bash, the proof is in your work, like this vehicle in this post, you'd never now the owner/operator washed it with a brillo pad by looking at the after results.


----------



## dboy11 (Mar 6, 2006)

AndrewBigA said:


> tell the other guys about the peanut oil. i use it once & say i like using it and a few members take it upon themselves to try to bash me for using it. :thumbup:


No one is bashing you Mr.A, myself and Got Leather called you on the use of PO other than using a real dedicated dressing.

That said you haven't backed down either and at every chance you've called me names. Which means that what I am posting is bothering you. so don't say it isn't.

Don't make yourself out to be innocent in this!


----------



## dboy11 (Mar 6, 2006)

Beenthere said:


> Uh, no!  I'm old, tired and gray. Rich in experience, only slightly famous and not even close to good looking.


Sounds like me

Not gray yet but headed that way quicky


----------



## Envious Eric (Dec 2, 2009)

its more of your attitude andrew...thats what needs work

a simple "i'll have to do some more testing" or " hmmm, you might be right, I'll have to check back with the 1 week results" type of response would have gotten you a better response. Instead, you harp on people who are shedding the other light...

oh and what does sponsoring a forum give you....NOTHING! so some people dont agree with your choice in product/technique and voice their opinion; just because you sponsor a forum doesnt mean you are good/quality/the end all! I know other detailers sponsoring other forums and lets just leave it at "they should not be detailing at all."


----------



## AndrewBigA (Jun 11, 2009)

Envious Eric said:


> its more of your attitude andrew...thats what needs work
> 
> a simple "i'll have to do some more testing" or " hmmm, you might be right, I'll have to check back with the 1 week results" type of response would have gotten you a better response. Instead, you harp on people who are shedding the other light...
> 
> oh and what does sponsoring a forum give you....NOTHING! so some people dont agree with your choice in product/technique and voice their opinion; just because you sponsor a forum doesnt mean you are good/quality/the end all! I know other detailers sponsoring other forums and lets just leave it at "they should not be detailing at all."


cant argue with anything youve said above but this dohboy guy has been tryign to bust my balls in my regional threads. i used peanut oil, its not the end of the world & ill use it again. i do sponsor alot of fourms & my work always comes out excellent. not every detailer is going to agree on using products for different areas of detailing. you might like menzerna compounds & polishes, i like the 3M brand.


----------



## dboy11 (Mar 6, 2006)

AndrewBigA said:


> cant argue with anything youve said above but this dohboy guy has been tryign to bust my balls in my regional threads. i used peanut oil, its not the end of the world & ill use it again. i do sponsor alot of fourms & my work always comes out excellent. not every detailer is going to agree on using products for different areas of detailing. you might like menzerna compounds & polishes, i like the 3M brand.


Andrew

I have only posted on two or maybe three of your threads, up until this thread I've not said a word to you in months!

You don't like what I have to say about product selection, and because of that you come across very argumentative, you still are.


----------



## AndrewBigA (Jun 11, 2009)

dboy11 said:


> \
> You don't like what I have to say about product selection, and because of that you come across very argumentative, you still are.


yea, we disagree so what? get over it already.


----------



## dboy11 (Mar 6, 2006)

AndrewBigA said:


> yea, we disagree so what? get over it already.


Good luck Andrew, if you treat your customers with the same attitude you have here, your going to need all the luck you can get


----------



## AndrewBigA (Jun 11, 2009)

dboy11 said:


> Good luck Andrew, if you treat your customers with the same attitude you have here, your going to need all the luck you can get


no i just gave you an attitude =) i treat my customers great. my customers love me.
we just had a disagreement on the boards, not really a big deal in my book. the only luck i had was over a year ago when i got robbed @ gunpoint in my old shop. lucky to come out of that alive & untouched. not fun having a gun pointed right in your face then at the back of your head while laying face down licking concrete.:thumbdwn:


----------



## Got_Leather (Sep 14, 2009)

Just read this thread LOL..

I can't sleep for some reason tonight. I gotta leave in 3 hours for a Lamborghini detail too. AHHHH.. 

So what is the 5 month review on PO? LOL


----------



## AndrewBigA (Jun 11, 2009)

Got_Leather said:


> So what is the 5 month review on PO? LOL


no clue, the truck went back to lease lol. have fun with the lambo.


----------



## dboy11 (Mar 6, 2006)

Did the dealership say anything about the bee's swarming around it?


----------



## AndrewBigA (Jun 11, 2009)

dboy11 said:


> Did the dealership say anything about the bee's swarming around it?


swarming bees? no, it wasnt honey lol. go find something to do.:rofl:


----------

